# Some of our shipwrecks are missing...



## Brian G Turner (Nov 17, 2016)

A curious story, in which shipwrecks from WWII have begun to completely disappear - apparently not lost, but instead salvaged for scrap, even though they are designated war graves and supposed to be protected sites:

Mystery over Dutch WW2 shipwrecks vanished from Java Sea bed - BBC News


----------



## Droflet (Nov 17, 2016)

Yeah, it doesn't surprise me. Saddens me, but not surprised.


----------

